# Top Speed Question



## Mr. Mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I keep second guessing myself but here goes. I have a 14 foot deep v that weighs about 350 dry. I have a 1996 Johnson 9.9 long shaft. With about 600 pounds of people plus the 350 dry weight, plus gear, I figure it's about 1100 pounds. How fast should it be going?

The motor was sitting for at least a year and has trouble idling. It seems like it runs good wide open but the power isn't there. 

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 25, 2010)

All relavent information, however boat speed is directly ralated to the prop your running. 2 blades are faster, but dont troll or push loads well, 4-5 blades push loads great, but are limited in speed, 3 blades are a happy medium balance between the two. Another factor is blade pitch, theoritically how far teh blade should travel per revolution, both numbers should be stamped on the prop someplace.

Not saying I'll be able to answer your question. Just that you need to list prop info too.


----------



## Mr. Mom (Aug 25, 2010)

The prop is 8.5 x 10 and three blades. I took it out today and moved the pin up a notch and it seemed to be better. I was solo though and my normal fishing partner(big guy) wasn't there.


----------



## Mr. Mom (Aug 26, 2010)

????


----------



## Outdoorsman (Aug 26, 2010)

With a 14 ft deep vee and a 9.9 hp motor you are not going to get much speed out of her regardless of options. I am suprised with the weight you described you could even get up on plane..???

Different pitch props will make a (slight) difference.
Adjusting the motor trim (angle) (like you discribed) will also help a little...

But again with the size of boat compared to the size of the motor, I would not expect a lot of high speed....especially when weighted down.

Just my $0.02

Outdoorsman


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 26, 2010)

Outdoorsman said:


> With a 14 ft deep vee and a 9.9 hp motor you are not going to get much speed out of her regardless of options. I am suprised with the weight you described you could even get up on plane..???
> 
> Different pitch props will make a (slight) difference.
> Adjusting the motor trim (angle) (like you discribed) will also help a little...
> ...


 =D> excellent post


----------



## Mr. Mom (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks,

I wasn't looking to set any speed records  Just wondered about a speed to make sure my motor was doing ok. I had it out yesterday on my own. Boat weight 350, me 220, engine, trolling motor, gas tank and battery about 160. So total weight was over 900 lbs and I had her doing 11mph into the wind and 14 down wind, down current. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Outdoorsman (Aug 27, 2010)

That sounds about right..

Outdoorsman...


----------



## ohiobass (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Mom said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I wasn't looking to set any speed records  Just wondered about a speed to make sure my motor was doing ok. I had it out yesterday on my own. Boat weight 350, me 220, engine, trolling motor, gas tank and battery about 160. So total weight was over 900 lbs and I had her doing 11mph into the wind and 14 down wind, down current. Does that sound about right?




sounds right.
What pitch prop you running. Should be running about a 9.25 x 9, or 9.25 x 10. The 9.5 x 9 or 9.5 x 10 seemed a little too much for me. I like the 9.25's better than the 9.5's.
I run a 9.25 x 10 on my 16 ft Smokercraft (420 dry weight) and with 2 people and outboard & bow mount trolling motor, probably around 1000 lbs total, I run around 13+ mph gps with a 2001 Johnson 9.9hp. I run 14.6 gps alone.
I also have the engine raised up around 1-1/2" above transom (used a piece of wood under mount) 
I've owned ALOT of fast bassboats (70+ mph) and engine height makes a BIG difference, even in these little 9.9hp's!
You want the horizontal plate on the motor, the one just above the prop, to line up even with the bottom of the boat's rear pad. It creats less drag, and WILL add at least 1mph to your top speed!
Try it! :wink:


----------



## Rodnocker (Aug 31, 2010)

Mr. Mom said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I wasn't looking to set any speed records  Just wondered about a speed to make sure my motor was doing ok. I had it out yesterday on my own. Boat weight 350, me 220, engine, trolling motor, gas tank and battery about 160. So total weight was over 900 lbs and I had her doing 11mph into the wind and 14 down wind, down current. Does that sound about right?



That sounds about right to me too. I don't know my weights but I have a 14' semi-v with a 1964 Evinrude 9.5hp. With me (245lbs) the boat, outboard, trolling motor, battery and 6 gallons of gas... slight breeze and no current I was able to get about 15.5 mph on my gps.


----------



## Mr. Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

I adjusted the idle screw and now it idles great. I hope that's all it was. Thanks for all the responses!


----------

